# First Cobia a DOOZIE !



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Launched at Liza Jackson this morning at 4:30am with the intention of red snapper fishing and headed to Destin to try and pick up some bait. The bait guy had them waiting in line and we just decided to use the Sabikki rig on whatever those millions of bait fish are always outside of Destin pass (threadfins ) ???????? Anyway, got about a dozen and had some cut squid we had bought and headed to our first stop the "Sand Flea", tossed out squid on one rig and live threadfin on the other in about 65 ft. of water, went all the way to bottom on a carolina rig then up about three turns, about ten minutes later the live bait rig bumps, then bumps harder, then bows over, felt like a shark at first and ten min later I get it up where I can see it and said "Damn a freaking shark", as I looked closer I said "It's a FREAKING BIG COBIA" !!!!!!!!! As soon as we see him he goes straight for the bottom again and we have another ten minute fight, we get him close enough to the boat to gaff, so I give the rod to my step son and just as I am about to gaff him he fires down again and I just know any minute my 30# mono will snap, my step son get's him back up to me and I tell myself "If I get a chance to gaff my first ever Cobia I am going to gaff the hell out of him", and I get my chance, sink the gaff, and haul him aboard !!!!!!!!! WOOHOO !!!!!!!!!!!!! Well now 1 hr into fishing and we are done for the day at 7am because the sucker won't fit all the way into my ice chest and I need to dump more ice on him. So we head to Destin harbor to weigh him and get more ice. He was about four and a half feet and weighed 35#. What a blast !


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet! way to go


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice cobe, congrats.


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice!
Make sure you you put some filets in a little olive oil, lemon pepper, and cajun spices and throw on the grill.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like you could use a longer gaff!!! Congrats on a nice fish.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, i would probably go to the house also.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, now its time to change your name to wearin em out.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great catch man.... That will sure be some good dinner.

Chris


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Job Guys' Congrat's on your first!!!!:thumbup::thumbup: Some good eating for sure!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job! Just so happened to fry me up some tonight. You won't be disappointed grilled, broiled or fried.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great catch, you guys had a blast.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You might have to change your name... let's start with CCM for Can't Catch Much.

Of course you and Squirelfish Diane can still claim CCR.

Nice job, glad you are STOKED!!!

Jim


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Way to go Reed!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

SWEET. Nice fish.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish, good to see one close in. I saw several boats cruising the beaches last week.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Way to go there CCC. Glad you had a great day on the water. Looks like you had some great eats later too!


----------

